# Problema con Tweeters "Leea"



## nico delmar (Dic 13, 2010)

Hola! quiero dejar esta consulta aqui en el foro ya que hoy estuve todo el dia luchando con esto y quede sin conclusiones:
 Tengo un par de cajas bien armadas, cada una con un woofer Leea 1222 y un tweeter tambien de la misma marca del cual dejo la imagen.

Hace mucho tiempo que las tengo, y hace mucho tambien que no las usaba: Hoy les instalé un crossover (que no tenian), y haciendo unas pruebas con un generador de tonos, me doy cuenta que los tweeters suenan muy distintos uno del otro: uno parece estar dando una buena respuesta en agudos, mientras que el otro suena mas a medios con pocas frecuencias altas. Ya probe sin los filtros, con otra potencia, con distintas señales, y en todos los casos ocurre lo mismo.

Mi duda es: Acaso uno de los tweeters está dañado? Me parece algo muy raro ya que, desde que se fabricaron, a estas cajas se las cuidó muy bien.

En fin, escucho sus opiniones/experiencias.
Saludos!


----------



## antiworldx (Dic 14, 2010)

Los tweeteres tienden a quemarse y a mermar su respuesta. Seguro el que no suena agudo, ya tiene daño.


----------



## Tacatomon (Dic 14, 2010)

+1, A un par de Drivers de potencia que se guardaron por años y los saqué para usarlos presentan el mismo problema. Uno suena más que otro. Al destapar y ver la "membrana" una está deformada e irreparable.

Saludos!


----------



## jorgefer (Dic 29, 2010)

nico delmar dijo:


> Hola! quiero dejar esta consulta aqui en el foro ya que hoy estuve todo el dia luchando con esto y quede sin conclusiones:
> Tengo un par de cajas bien armadas, cada una con un woofer Leea 1222 y un tweeter tambien de la misma marca del cual dejo la imagen.
> Ver el archivo adjunto 44534
> Hace mucho tiempo que las tengo, y hace mucho tambien que no las usaba: Hoy les instalé un crossover (que no tenian), y haciendo unas pruebas con un generador de tonos, me doy cuenta que los tweeters suenan muy distintos uno del otro: uno parece estar dando una buena respuesta en agudos, mientras que el otro suena mas a medios con pocas frecuencias altas. Ya probe sin los filtros, con otra potencia, con distintas señales, y en todos los casos ocurre lo mismo.
> ...


Tal vez este algo descentrada la bobina y este tocando el magneto. Si esto ocurre, que puede pasar por algun pequeño golpe, hay que aflojar un poco los tornillos que sujetan la baquelita al hierro y, mientras se barre con el generador, se le dan unos golpecitos de costado con el mango de un destornillador o un palito, y se lo va girando para ver si se acomoda. Luego se vuelven a apretar los tornillos. A veces funciona...


----------



## pandacba (Dic 29, 2010)

Algo parecido solia pasarles a las bocinas reentrantes, tras muchas veces cambiar bobinas y teniendo unos drivers que estaban desechados, decidi ponerles dos bobinas nuevas, y puse dos anillos, de el materila trans parente que se utiiza para bobinado(se me fue el nombre, siempre tengo buena cantidad) y este material no permite que se encaje y que deslice bien y evita la rotura, tal vez pueda servirte, siempre y cuaando la bobina este en buen estado, para ello deberias medirla por un lado con el ohmetro y por otro lado, si tienes un instrumento como el capachek o un inductametro, o con el generador y una R en seris ver la caida que hay en uno y otro tweeter, eso te dara un indicio certero del estado del bobinado.
Espero te sirva, lo que te dijo Jorge esta muy bien


----------



## nico delmar (Dic 29, 2010)

jorgefer dijo:


> Tal vez este algo descentrada la bobina y este tocando el magneto. Si esto ocurre, que puede pasar por algun pequeño golpe, hay que aflojar un poco los tornillos que sujetan la baquelita al hierro y, mientras se barre con el generador, se le dan unos golpecitos de costado con el mango de un destornillador o un palito, y se lo va girando para ver si se acomoda. Luego se vuelven a apretar los tornillos. A veces funciona...



Gracias Jorge! en cuanto les de un descanso las voy a abrir y fijarme si puedo acomodar la bobina (me voy a tener que tomar un buen trago de paciencia)
En caso de que no pueda, o no funcione de esa manera, voy a medir el bobinado como dice panda, aunque espero que no sea eso porque les tengo mucho cariño!

saludos!


----------



## pandacba (Dic 30, 2010)

Deseamos que asi sea, ya que se aprecia ese material, cuesta creer que ya no se haba nada ni parecido, cuañndo en aqullos años que los teniamos alli, pensabamos como serian en un par de años con más tecnoglogia y las mejoras.........


----------



## robertjune (Jul 27, 2015)

Revivo el post para traer una inquietud relacionada: Resulta que tengo problemas con los tweeters de unos bafles que tengo, comprados usados hace poco tiempo. Lo que noto es que los tweeters no suenan, me he puesto cerca de los bafles y no emiten ningún sonido de alta frecuencia. Todos los sonidos provienen del 635 RM. El tweeter en cuestión es el HDF 40/B, que tiene adentro un filtro pasaaltos cap - ind de 12 dB/dec. Cuando lo abrí, noté que el tweeter está conectado a un crossover (adjunto un esquema). Desconozco qué tipo de crossover es, pero supongo que posee otro filtro pasaaltos. Lo que se me ocurrieron son dos cosas: una, los tweeter se chamuscaron dado que la sintonía del crossover les metió frecuencias por debajo de los 4 kHz. Segundo: que dado que tendría dos etapas de filtro en cascada (lo pensé como si fueran dos condensadores en serie, cuya capacidad equivalente es menor que la menor de las dos) la frecuencia de corte del filtro es demasiado elevada para que el tweeter funcione. Uds qué opinan? Saludos!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 28, 2015)

Por que no probas si funcionan los tweeters antes de hacer cosas raras?
Usa una PC con el Limp del Arta como si fueras a medir impedancia pero no midas nada y solo escucha si reproducen algo los tweeters.
No se si esos tweeters son dinamicos o piezo, pero si suenan los vas a escuchar...


----------



## sergiot (Jul 28, 2015)

Lo mas practico es agarrar una pila de 1,5V y al conectarla a los terminales del tweeter debería sonar por lo menos un instante.


----------



## robertjune (Jul 28, 2015)

Dr. Zoidberg! Gracias por tu respuesta! Los tweeters son dinámicos. En cuanto al LIMP, no sabía que existía... Ya lo bajé y voy a mirar el manual para aprender a usarlo. En cuanto a probar si el tweeter funciona, lo que hice fue poner videos de youtube en donde hay barridos de frecuencias senoidales, tipo test de respuesta en frecuencia, y puse el ampli en volumen bajo (para no dañar nada). Los Woofer y medios responden óptimo, pero los tweeter nunca parecieran sonar.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 28, 2015)

sergiot dijo:
			
		

> Lo mas practico es agarrar una pila de 1,5V y al conectarla a los terminales del tweeter debería sonar por lo menos un instante.



Esa *no* es una comprobación conveniente para un tweeter, se puede dañar.



			
				robertjune dijo:
			
		

> Dr. Zoidberg! Gracias por tu respuesta! Los tweeters son dinámicos. En cuanto al LIMP, no sabía que existía... Ya lo bajé y voy a mirar el manual para aprender a usarlo. En cuanto a probar si el tweeter funciona, lo que hice fue poner videos de youtube en donde hay barridos de frecuencias senoidales, tipo test de respuesta en frecuencia, y puse el ampli en volumen bajo (para no dañar nada). Los Woofer y medios responden óptimo, pero los tweeter nunca parecieran sonar.



Si posees multímetro mide si la bobina del tweeter da continuidad.


----------



## sergiot (Jul 28, 2015)

Es verdad, después de escribirlo me di cuenta, aunque un toque muy breve no creo que lo dañe.
Lo ideal es un tester analógico en la escala x1 del óhmetro, pero tiene que ser de los viejos analógicos, no con entrada a mosfet.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 28, 2015)

Si , sinó cómo dice Sergiot , con pila de 1,5 V o con batería de 9 V,  un toquecito sobre terminales de la bobina a ver si hacen ruido.


----------



## robertjune (Jul 28, 2015)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> Si posees multímetro mide si la bobina del tweeter da continuidad.



Para hacer prueba de continuidad debería desarmarlo no?, ya que el condensador en serie del filtro interno no me va a dejar hacer la medición. Es correcto? Ahora, para desarmarlo tengo que sacar la tapa de baquelita y retirar unos tornillos... Se descalibra la bobina si hago eso, o no altero la parte mecánica del tweeter?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 28, 2015)

Podrias probar con capacitor incluido, conectandolo a la salida de audio del PC , si no anda , desarmás.

Si desarmás de atrás no pasa nada , podrias subir fotos !


----------



## robertjune (Jul 28, 2015)

Esta tarde, si lo desarmo, subo fotos!


----------



## robertjune (Jul 28, 2015)

Hola! Acabo de sacar uno de los tweeters del bafle, y lo conecté a la salida de audio de la PC. Se escucha! Hiper bajo pero se escucha! Le pasé un video con señal de alta frecuencia, y reproduce! Qué opinan que puede ser?


----------



## pandacba (Jul 28, 2015)

Entrada???? no sera a la salida de audio de la placa de sonido de tu  PC?


----------



## robertjune (Jul 28, 2015)

Perdón!!! Salida! Salida de audio!! Gracias pandacba!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 28, 2015)

robertjune dijo:
			
		

> Hola! Acabo de sacar uno de los tweeters del bafle, y lo conecté a la salida de audio de la PC. Se escucha! *Hiper bajo pero se escucha! Le pasé un video con señal de alta frecuencia, y reproduce! Qué opinan que puede ser?*


Y... la placa de audio no se banca la impedancia del tweeter como carga y por eso baja el volumen. SI tenés parlantes de PC con salida para auriculares, meté ahí un plug de 3.5mm con dos cables (uno a la punta y el otro a la parte grande de metal) y conectá esos cables al tweeter. Si sigue sonando bajo.. tenemos un problema en el tweeter o en el cap de filtro. Si suena bien, ponete contento y tomate un par de birras


----------



## robertjune (Jul 28, 2015)

No tengo parlantes para PC!! Los que tenía los fleté!! Tengo una pedalera con salida a auriculares, la cual puedo conectar a la PC por medio de un puerto USB (funciona como placa). Este bicho sirve?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 28, 2015)

Cualquier cable con miniplug conectado a algo con salida para parlantitos o auriculares


----------



## robertjune (Jul 28, 2015)

Al probarlo, noto que el tweeter suena muy bajo... Qué puede ser? Saludos!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 28, 2015)

Cambiale o medile el capacitor y probalo conectado directamente a la salida de audio del equipo , esquivando el divisor . . .  volumen medio . . .


----------



## robertjune (Jul 28, 2015)

Lo que hice fue conectar esquivando el divisor a la salida de la PC, y no responde directamente. Aproveché y medí la continuidad de la bobina. Tiene continuidad, y el valor me da 16 Ohms aproximadamente. Adjunto unas fotos para documentar el desarmado. Lo más complicado fue retirar la etiqueta sin romperla. Bueno, gracias por sus respuestas! Saludos!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 28, 2015)

Te decía que lo conectes (con el divisor incluido dentro) directo a un *equipo de audio*


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 28, 2015)

Habria que analizar el xover para ver donde corta. Yo tengo un par de tweeters UCOA que publique por ahi en el foro y el xover que trae (externo) corta arriba de los 5 khz... tal vez este sea parecido...y no hay mucha potencia acustica alla arriba...

OJO con darle rosca en bajas fcias!!!!


----------



## robertjune (Jul 28, 2015)

Lo acabo de probar sólo, con el divisor incluido, conectado a la salida de parlantes del equipo. Con volumen medio, se escucha extremadamente bajo...



He aquí un esquema con los valores tal y como aparecen impresos en los componentes del Crossover. Cómo se leerían los valores?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 28, 2015)

Los caps son de 2.2uF x 250v (4.4uF al estar en paralelo).
El inductor no se... pero se puede medir


----------



## robertjune (Jul 28, 2015)

Cómo mido una inductancia? Con el tester?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 28, 2015)

Con el tester si es que tiene como medirla, si no con el LIMP.


----------



## robertjune (Jul 29, 2015)

Estuve mirando por arriba sobre el LIMP. Voy a leer cómo medir parámetros. El programa parece interesantisimo!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 29, 2015)

Repetiste la prueba con el otro Tweeter ?


----------



## robertjune (Jul 29, 2015)

El otro tweeter no lo abrí. Ahora, una pregunta... El tweeter marca 8/16 Ohms... Cómo se entiende esto?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 29, 2015)

Sin desarmarlo , probalo directamente a la salida del equipo.

Son de 16 Ohms , pero pueden funcionar en equipos de 8 Ohms.


----------



## sergiot (Jul 29, 2015)

Cuando decis que suenan bajos, lo decis en general o por que los platillos por ejemplo, no se escuchan?? es un tweeter que debe estar cortado arriba de los 5K, y hay muy poca energía por ahí arriba.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 29, 2015)

Por la lectura que he hecho en el hilo de parlantes Leea, todo hace suponer que ese tweeter es para muuuy altas frecuencias (tipo supertweeter)... Así que no esperés escuchar mucho con ese aparatejo, salvo chiflidos de murciélagos...


----------



## robertjune (Jul 29, 2015)

En un momento pensé eso... Pero la hoja de datos dice que "puede complementar a woofers con frecuencias de corte en 4 kHz". Aprovecho y dejo la hoja de datos que encontré en internet.





			
				sergiot dijo:
			
		

> Cuando decís que suenan bajos, lo decís en general o por que los platillos por ejemplo, no se escuchan?? es un tweeter que debe estar cortado arriba de los 5K, y hay muy poca energía por ahí arriba.



Por ejemplo, si comparo la reproducción de sonidos agudos (entre 5 y 15 kHz) entre la notebook y el tweeter conectado al amplificador (audinac AT300 de 15W por canal) con volumen al medio, noto que la notebook reproduce el sonido (totalmente subjetivo pero para dar una idea) entre 3 y 4 veces más fuerte (con más volumen) que en el tweeter.


----------



## robertjune (Jul 29, 2015)

Para verificar el estado general del tweeter, desmonté el frente con mucho cuidado. Tomé un par de fotos para documentarlo, las cuales adjunto. Al parecer, la membrana-domo se encuentra en perfectas condiciones. Si medí la bobina y da bien, y el domo está bien... Puedo concluir que el tweeter se encuentra sin daños?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 29, 2015)

Nop , podria estar virola (torcida) la bobina, y no deslizarse con el consiguiente poco desplazamiento y poco volumen, si fuera solo un poco torcida , rasparía y sonaría espantoso.

Googleá si ese diafragma es autocentrante


----------



## pandacba (Jul 29, 2015)

Por la hoja que pusiste que veo que dice super tweter se trada como dijo el DR.Zoidber para muy altas frecuencias.......
Lo ideal seria, disponinedo de un ampli que llegue bien arriba probarlo con un generador de señales y ver que va pasando...


----------



## robertjune (Jul 29, 2015)

Si, pero estos no responden ni en altas frecuencias... En 10 kHz (probé con un barrido en frecuencia senoidal que hay en un video en youtube como "tweeter frequency range test", la notebook tira más agudos que el tweeter con el amplificador a mitad de volumen... Lo cual me parece raro...Ví en este post algo que podría servirme: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/problema-tweeters-leea-48377/ Uds. qué opinan?


----------



## robertjune (Jul 29, 2015)

DOSMETROS dijo:
			
		

> Nop , podria estar virola (torcida) la bobina, y no deslizarse con el consiguiente poco desplazamiento y poco volumen, si fuera solo un poco torcida , rasparía y sonaría espantoso.
> 
> Googleá si ese diafragma es autocentrante



Estuve buscando y no encontré nada! Incluso busqué del modelo Jensen Sono-Dome, que al parecer es la versión sobre la cual se basó LEEA.


----------



## robertjune (Oct 24, 2015)

Actualización al 24/10/2015: Me decidí a desarmar por completo el tweeter, a riesgo de desastre total. Le despegué el domo, limpié el entrehierro, tuve la mala_ suerte_ de cortar los chicotes de cable que salen de la bobina (por _torpe_ me pasa esto), le soldé unos finos cables de cobre que saqué de un cable de electrónica, aislé y fijé los cables soldados con la gotita, rearmé todo el conjunto, (repegando el domo con unipox) y VOILÀ!! Salió andando el tweeter viejo y peludo nomas. Todos los dolores de cabeza que me dio tuvieron recompensa. Lo que supongo ahora es: o que los cablecitos de entrada y salida estaban haciendo falso contacto, o el domo estaba tocando el entrehierro. O que me mandé alguna antes sin darme cuenta, tuve suerte, y ahora anda. Saludos y gracias por toda la ayuda brindada!


----------

